# Quick CS USA Buy



## JustInside (Oct 16, 2008)

URGENT UPDATE!!!

I am afraid I am canceling this group buy. I am sick of the nasty messages I am getting from members and so called coordinators.

Apparently I am not following rules, that are not yet put in place! and were not in place when I started this!

I think that most of you have forgotten one thing. I was offering you a deal and favor no one was doing me a favor by ordering from me!


I have sending my order in for a 110 kits. If any of you want to contact off this forum, about ordering I would be happy to help. But I will never offer again to do a group buy on this forum!

Its not that I can not follow rules that are in place, but have them in place before I am told to follow the rule or I will have to cancel the buy.

So good luck and I hope this does not put people off of spending hours of work in doing group buys.

Kind Regards

Paul


MODERATORS NOTE: Paul was never sent a nasty message from the Group Buy Coordinator. As for other members, I can not say since I am not privy to PMs unless a members sends me copies. Monty sent a message with suggestions to Paul on how to handle the group buy and asked that he send the specifics to him BEFORE posting. Paul choose to go ahead and post anyway, ignoring Monty's request. Monty also asked that he include certain information in the group buy in order to "keep group buys running smoothly". Paul replied that he did not need to include the info Monty requested, ignoring Monty's authority. In Monty's correspondence, it was PERFECTLY CLEAR that he was the Group Buy Coordinator.

Folks, we all need to respect the authority of the managers that Jeff has chosen. If an IAP manager asks you to do something pertaining to their area of authority, you really need to do it. Anything less is grounds for loosing your privileges on this site. Jeff has entrusted VOLUNTEERS with certain managerial aspects of this forum and when you disrespect one of the forum managers, you have in turn disrespected Jeff, the owner of this site.

I am locking this so if anyone has any questions or comments, please address them directly to me in a PM.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


THIS BUY IS NOW CLOSED - Thank you.

I am doing a quick group buy from Craft Supplies


Rules are simple.
I will cut this off when the order reaches 100 kits, it is based on a first come first served.
So please list your order here and I will email you back a total which will include all the usual charges.
I want to limit the orders to pen kits and bushings only. And would rather not deal with the Apprentice line, but we can talk about that.

Shipping is Flat rate, unless you have a very large order $4.95 plus the usual Paypal fees $.30 + 3% There is no shipping from Craft Supplies to me.

Insurance is up to you, check USPS for rates.

It is up to you to give me the correct part numbers from the newest catalog. The prices are the 100 or more.

If this works out ok I will do this on a regular basis.

Regards

Paul


----------



## BruceK (Oct 16, 2008)

Paul I would like to order the following:

5    050-4023 Chrome clicker
5    050-5023 Chrome clicker pencil
2    050-5021 Blk. Ti clicker pencil
1    050-4024 Clicker bushings
Thanks!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 16, 2008)

Paul, I would like to order the following:

4  -  050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent 
8  -  050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent 
4  -  050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent 
2  -  050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable
2  -  050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable 
2  -  050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Rollerball 
2  -  050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Rollerball


I will pay thru Paypal.  Thanks.


----------



## JustInside (Oct 16, 2008)

Just so everyone is clear, I am placing an order for myself to CS for 110 kits, just for me, I am just trying to see if anyone else wanted to save some money.

I am sorry to go on, but this really ticks me off, when you are trying to help!

Kind Regards

Paul


----------



## Monty (Oct 16, 2008)

Paul,
I never said I wanted to stop the buy. I asked that you post what kits would be included and had hoped you had checked with CSUSA to see if any kits were out of stock before you took orders for them and included them in your total of 100 kits. Just look at what happened in the last CSUSA buy that Lou did. There were some kits that were out of stock and IIRC, some prices were changed. 
It was never my intention to close the buy, just trying to help you avoid any unforeseen headaches that have cropped up in the past.


----------



## davinci27 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's what I would like if the group buy was acutally happening.  PM me if it ever hapens and I'll paypal some money

1 050-2329       JR Statesman Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain       $23.63
2 050-4426       Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit               $17.99
1 050-4623       Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball           $13.68
2 050-4156       Titanium Rollerball                           $18.75
                                                Sub-Total    $74.05
                                                Shipping     $4.95
                                                Paypal        $0.30
                                                Paypal        $2.38    
                                                Total        $81.68


----------



## davinci27 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Just curious*

What's the status of this buy is it on or off?  If it's off that's fine I'll just place my order with csusa.  Just need to know what to do.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## wolftat (Oct 17, 2008)

JustInside said:


> I just want to let everyone know that Monty wants to stop this buy because I have not spent hours putting a list of all the kits for you to choose from. I think we are all big boys and can look at the catalog to get the part numbers, if not let me know and I will help.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> ...


That comment just stopped me from placing an order. Mannie is a good guy and this was uncalled for.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 17, 2008)

Also, Monty is the group buy coordinator....it's his job to regulate the group buys...

Maybe Paul didn't see the post that explained Monty's role...regardless, all group buys have to be approved by him.  Don't get upset, Paul; it's just the new format for creating a group buy! 

Andrew


----------



## foneman (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to purchase:

5 Cigar Black titanium 050-4063
5 Cigar Copper            050-4477
1 set bushings            155-4101
2 replacement tubes    050-9061
2 Clicker Black Ti         050-4021
2 Clicker 10k Gold       050-4022
1 set bushings            050-4024
6 Slimline Black Ti       050-4060
6 Slimline satin gold    050-4410
1 set bushings             950-3230
2 replacement tubes    050-9005

Paypal works for me. Please let me know if there is something you would prefer to not order.
Thanks,
John


----------



## JustInside (Oct 17, 2008)

THis buy is on, we are getting close to the the total.

Once I have the full amount, I will email the payment info.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## foneman (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, I am in and thanks!!

John


----------



## flyingmelon (Oct 17, 2008)

050-4425  	 24k Artisan Pen Kit Rollerball x5@3.94=  19.70
050-4408  	 10k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain  x3@6.94 =+20.82
155-5111 	 Set of Bushings x1@3.75                   = +3.75
                                                                    equals 44.27
                                                                    paypal +.30
                                                                    equal  44.57
                                                                   shipping 4.95
                                                                    equals 52.52
                                                                     x 3% 54.10 total
if the math is wrong please correct and send me a paypal total.
Thanks for doing this


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 17, 2008)

050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball - 13.69
050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain - 23.06
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball  - 17.40
050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain  - 41.99
050-4135 Set of Bushings  (Emperor) - 3.99
(2) 050-4121 Black Titanium w/Rose Gold Aero Pen Kit  - 16.49
050-4124 Set of Bushings   (Aero) - 3.99
(2) 050-4420 Titanium   - 9.38
(2) 050-0304 Rhodium - 9.54
(2) 050-4060 Black Titanium  - 6.53

Plus shipping plus paypal comes out to something over $150.00.  I'll PM my paypal/email address.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 17, 2008)

JustInside said:


> I am doing a quick group buy from Craft Supplies
> 
> 
> Rules are simple.
> ...


 
At the risk of trying to help, you state that there is no shipping from CSUSA to you.  That is true, but they will charge you insurance for that journey.  Don't want you to have to eat costs that should be shared.


----------



## philthephlier (Oct 17, 2008)

*I'm In*

I'll order the following:
5- 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.68
5-050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball        $9.19
Total $123.18
Paul,  Thanks for this and can you give me your paypal name to send the $ to.
Thanks,
Phil Hogan


----------



## JustInside (Oct 17, 2008)

This buy is now closed.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## COTK (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't participated before, but would like to regularly
   5 050-4106  Jr.Gent 10k gold rollerballs
   2 05-4109    Jr Gent 10k gold fountanpens
   2 50-2326    Jr Statesman gold rollerballs
 Thanks,
COTK


----------



## JustInside (Oct 18, 2008)

PLEASE SEE NOTE ON THE TOP OF THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD.

Thank you


----------

